# Hello!



## DizzyingDays (Dec 24, 2019)

I don't breed mice, but I plan to some time in the future. I have two female mice of my own and wanted to use this site to help me with any questions I have. This could also help me avoid severe illness to my girls. I can't take them to any vet because there are no vets in my area that are willing to work with mice or that just don't have anyone experience with mice. Apparently they're too exotic in my area to have any knowledge about. I live in a very small City. I have one seal mouse, her name is Viola. And I have one brown mouse with a white spot under her left eye. Her name is Moose. I hope I get answers to the questions I ask. Thank you!


----------

